# uv light too close?



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello, i have just got a 4month old beardy, called 'Brave'! 
i got him second hand from a guy who bought him for his son (as well as a brand new puppy!) so as you can guess his son lost interest in Brave; so decided to sell him... a bit sad, but great for me; as i can already tell he is a great little dragon! 
anyway, the reason i am writing is because when i got Brave and his viv; the uv light has been put only half way up the back of the viv.... he has a climbing stick as well, which leads straight up to the light. 
I am a little worried as he tends to stare at it a lot and even sometimes just rests his head right up to it (as well as clawing/jumping up at it sometimes!). So is this really dangerous for him? can he blind/burn himself? should i try to move the uv higher? the guy i got it off said he had put it there whilst he was small to make sure he got enough uv light... 
any comments will be hugely appreciated! 
many thanks, tilly


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Hanging a light source in a viv like this is the single most dangerous thing you can do! Light, any light not jut uv hitting the eye side on without a chance of escape will cause irritation to the cornea Wichita can lead to infections like PKC

Hanging a lamp in a viv just shows old fashioned thinking surrounding underpowered tech.

Firstly all light sources must be above the animal. 

The right reflector will almost tripple the power of the system!

Use the rightblamp and make sure it is in date. Arcadia reptile lamps are gokd for a year, most others 3-6 months tops.

Iddeally upgrade to T5 but I will leave you to research this!

Have a look around my site, it's free and will give you all the latest science and tech. Arcadia Reptile. Check out the lighting guide,T8vsT5 and proffesinal advice under the magazine features section

Happy to help further if required

John


----------



## sammyp (Jun 8, 2012)

Move the stick so he cant get to the bulb. My Uv is 1/3 down from the top and attatched on the back wall. Did you buy your bulb new? Most peple say to never use a second hand uvb bulb because you dont know how effective it is.


----------



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you guys! i will try to hang it higher immediately! also i am about to go buy him some slate slabs for his flooring... (originally he had had wood chippings in! which i also removed as soon as i found out how dangerous they were!)... i have read that tiles are good, and thought that the slate would also help retain the heat as he doesnt have a heat mat... tilly x


----------



## tilly may (Aug 22, 2012)

the uv bulb is pretty bright, solid light and seems pretty new (the guy told me it was new as well, i do think he was trustworthy...just he had only had an adult one before, so maybe didnt know so much about babies/juvies).

It is called: 
Repti-glo 10.0 
Exo terra (for reptile use only)
20w 24/16cm.

does this sound like an ok brand etc..?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

tilly may said:


> the uv bulb is pretty bright, solid light and seems pretty new (the guy told me it was new as well, i do think he was trustworthy...just he had only had an adult one before, so maybe didnt know so much about babies/juvies).
> 
> It is called:
> Repti-glo 10.0
> ...


It's ok, not the best but ok to use until it needs replacing. You need to check the manufacturers website as to how long that particular bulb normally lasts. 

Arcadia are by far the best and you should take note of everything Arcadiajohn said above and check out his website. He works for Arcadia as the reptile products manager so knows what he's talking about!


----------

